# Lights dimming



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

My system is pretty loud but I don't think it really pushes that hard. About 2 months after installing my system I had to replace my battery. My lights dim really bad when the bass hits. Also even if I have my stereo off and I turn on the heat or a/c my lights dim a little bit. Someone told me to get a capacitor and that would fix it. Someone else told me that I had to get a better alternator. What should I do?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

If you turn your ac on and your lights dim, thats a bad sign. I think you may need a new alternator, but dont take my word on it.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I agree with Psch91. Your altenator is designed to handle loads that your stock system throws at it. Adding a capacitor will only make things worse due to the fact that its another device that the altenator has to charge. Its time to have your altenator/battery checked out.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Sounds like you got too small of a battery. Could also be your alt though.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Does anyone know if the Optima D750U yellow top battery would fit in my 98 200sx?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

faithandfame said:


> *Does anyone know if the Optima D750U yellow top battery would fit in my 98 200sx? *


correct me if im wrong, but it should fit with no problems


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

I would like to know if you mean to use the yellow top as a starting battery? Cause they are mainly for just stereos. You would need a red top for a starting battery. 

Make sure you add some wires under the hood for the batt to ground, alt to battery, and engine to ground. That, along with the red top should help a lot. 

BTW, a cap works for your stereo, if ur gettin dimming with the stereo off, that would mean it wouldn't do sh*t for u.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i burnt out the altinator in my car cuz of my stereo, it just wasn't strong enough. but now i have a bosche altinator and a optima red top, the lights don't dim anymore.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

sno said:


> *i burnt out the altinator in my car cuz of my stereo, it just wasn't strong enough. but now i have a bosche altinator and a optima red top, the lights don't dim anymore. *


how many amps is that alternator?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i think it's a 70amp but i'll have to check for sure. 
the part number is AL2354X


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

I'm thinking mine in my old 200SX-SE was either a 70 or 80 am alternator. On the red top fitting, it will, but you will need to lengthen the wires since the positive and negative posts are crossed on the red top from the factory battery.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

whats the stock amp rating?


----------



## CLocK NX (Jan 8, 2003)

I would get a new battery and buy a find a cheap capacitator... that should fix it, i wouldnt think it was your alt. because when you use the 2 different fuses hense your lights and ac it runs throguh the alt but isnt sending enough power somewhere right... so the alt by chance may be bad but chances are it is the battery


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

all a capacitator does is store energy and release energy REALLY quick, kind of like how RAM is faster then a hard drive... but anyways, if you don't have a good altinator/battery combination then having a cap won't do you any good.


----------



## BIGBALLER (Nov 19, 2002)

SOUNDS LIKE YOU NEED TO REGROUND YOUR ALTENATOR OR JUST REGROUND THE HOLE CAR. THATS THE ONLY WAY IT WILL STOP DIMMING!!!!!!!1


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

i think it might be the alternator...last time that happend to me i got a new battery and that helped but because your lights are diming with the ac and stuff it might be the alternator.....






faithandfame said:


> *Does anyone know if the Optima D750U yellow top battery would fit in my 98 200sx? *


about the yellow top it fit in a 89 civic so it probably will fit your car


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Ive done several high powered (1000 watts +) systems in my sentras. Ive ran dual alts (interesting one) High powered alts, and dual batteries. Ive found that the dual batts work quite well. and if your putting in a CAI you need to move the batt to the back anyway. I run the 2 parallel with the ignition connected to one and the stereo to the other. I use the Wal-MArt 1000CCA batts and they seem to do great. plus they have 3 year free replacement. Make sure to use quality wire and good connectors (connections). At one tim I had a 105 Amp alt off a 90 Q45 on my 89 Sentra. It bolted up relatively easily. and worked well until it fried.


----------



## rer329 (Mar 25, 2004)

faithandfame said:


> My system is pretty loud but I don't think it really pushes that hard. About 2 months after installing my system I had to replace my battery. My lights dim really bad when the bass hits. Also even if I have my stereo off and I turn on the heat or a/c my lights dim a little bit. Someone told me to get a capacitor and that would fix it. Someone else told me that I had to get a better alternator. What should I do?


 a voltage capacitor would be ideal if you are having power drain due to your custom car audio they are extremely effective and arent that expensive and they are easy to install. but if your having trouble with dimming lights and stuff when the stereo isnt on then you have some sort of power drain that needs to be addressed. a newer or custom alternator with higher output is ideal as well..but unfortunately i ave no clue as to where tey can be found. i too have wished to get higher output from my alternator because I want to add streetglow kits tomy ride. hey try this go to www.sunautomobile.com and check out there Hyper Voltage system..it makes inferrences to dimming headlights and the like check them out. also if you find a place to get a better alternator let me know thanx


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey, if you are going to be adding a streetglow kit to your car, trust me, you don't have to worry about a higher output alt. I had about 1500RMS, in 2 amps, in my car, plus a gold series streetglow neon kit under my car. Don't worry!!!

Also, the streetglow uses a 10A fuse, MAX! 10amps is not enough power to require any HO alt.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i dont see why your lights would dim without more than 2+ amps, i never had a problem with mine dimming (too badly lol) until i added my third amp. 1.5 FARAD cap fixed that problem nicely, just make sure you have your alternator checked out to make sure your actually getting the proper output on it.
i have (now) 4 amps in my car, (all alpine) 2 m350's , one f340 and my brand new t320 running my kickpanel pod components. stock battery and alternator, 1.5farad cap and very careful wiring. i havent had a problem. keep in mind...bass amps draw ALOT of current when they're REALLY working, your interior lights dimming a little during something like "dirt off your shoulder" doesnt mean your electrical system is gone


----------



## adrian76 (Apr 19, 2004)

BIGBALLER said:


> SOUNDS LIKE YOU NEED TO REGROUND YOUR ALTENATOR OR JUST REGROUND THE HOLE CAR. THATS THE ONLY WAY IT WILL STOP DIMMING!!!!!!!1


Take this advice. Have you looked at the stock battery and alternator grounds lately??? They're pretty pityful. Soundmain.com does a really good job of walking you though what they call the Big 3 upgrade, which basically regrounds the battery and alt w/ 4AWG or 1/0AWG wire. Also, replaces (augments) the whimpy wiring from the battery to the alternator. I am presently doing this upgrade (parts on order). I've been having some problems with my charging system and after some research came up on this solution. I'll post pictures if anyone's interested, once I'm done. I have all the before ones.


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

faithandfame said:


> My system is pretty loud but I don't think it really pushes that hard. About 2 months after installing my system I had to replace my battery. My lights dim really bad when the bass hits. Also even if I have my stereo off and I turn on the heat or a/c my lights dim a little bit. Someone told me to get a capacitor and that would fix it. Someone else told me that I had to get a better alternator. What should I do?


Whatever you do...do not buy a capacitor. I had one and it made it worse. I would upgrade to an Optima Battery and also have your alternator checked out/rebuilt. This should end it.


----------



## potsy (Oct 10, 2004)

*dimming*

Dont buy a new alternator. Buy a capacitor this item keeps your voltage steady going to the amps. This will eliminate the problem of diming headlights.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*see my post here*

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=70143


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

potsy said:


> Dont buy a new alternator. Buy a capacitor this item keeps your voltage steady going to the amps. This will eliminate the problem of diming headlights.


I have a 1 farad monster cap and it did some...upgrading to an Optima Yellow Top and 4 guage running to it all around has eliminated the dim.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

If you are worried about your electrical system going bad, just go to Autozone or Advance and get a free system diagnostic. The operative word here is FREE. BTW, caps are useless. Believe it or not, good amp manufacturers actually build necessary power supplies into their amps! Imagine that, engineers designing the amps to... ah... work right. I was running a US Amps 400x Xterminator bridged to 1500 watts rms. It was pushing 8 JL Audio 12w3's. My van had no issues with dimming or mushy bass. No caps, just optima yellow. Also check the big 3, as previously suggested. You can't move big power through a small pipe.


----------

